# need help choosing a scavenger



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

my larger thank is well established now and I need help choosing some sort of scavenger to keep my tank clean. 
its a 30 gallon long, freshwater- currently has 7 tiger barbs and three zebra danios. So I need someone who doesn't grow to be too big, and will stay on the bottom area (my tiger barbs tightly school / patrol the middle-top portions of the tank). is there any kind of pleco that doesn't get large? sharks or cory cats?? i really have no idea.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

None of the bottom dwellers should be considered scavengers. They needed dietary supplements as much as other fish do. Ancistrus plecs, cories and kuhli loaches are a few that can forage the bottom for food. Siphon the leftovers as much as possible.

I will not advise for sharks. They do not make good community fish at all.


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

no no, you got it all wrong...i wasn't going to rely on "scraps"- i was planning on feeding them and caring for them just them same as my other fishies...perhaps scavenger wasn't the best word? i want someone who will be happy on the bottom, for asthetic purposes and someone who might do a little light snacking on the occasional crumb might be an advantage? I am by no means using a fish as a substitute for regular maintenance!


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

i was thinking about getting two cory cats, but i have gravel substrate- i thought i read someone that they need sand? is this true?


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd say an RTS. They get to 5", and are capable of hanging in htere with the barbs. Plus, they will also help with the algae. I've got RTS & rainbow in my tank and no algae problems. They keep on the plants and such as well as digging around in the gravel.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

miagrrl said:


> i was thinking about getting two cory cats, but i have gravel substrate- i thought i read someone that they need sand? is this true?


oops, missed this. I've got flourite in my tank with cory cats and they are just fine. The only fish I know needs sand are stingrays because they bury themselves.


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

chinese algea eaters grow up to 8 inches and they are very hardy fish, they do an awesome job cleaning my tank. also crabs, theese guys are fun to watch and you really dont have to buy food for them. if u have live plants theyll feed off them but wont ruin them. i love my crabs and they are always eating. there are lots of "scavangers" for you to buy who stay small and are non aggressive. there a lot of them that you can get that you dont have to feed, treat, ect. algea eaters and fish of that nature live naturally in swamps and really gross marshy places were there is nobody to check the params of there water. dont let the people on this web site drive you crazy, they just want you to spend more money.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You have to be careful with CAEs on the side note. While juveniles do eat algae growing on the glass, at 8-10 inches, their taste for algae fades and will eventually develop into a taste for slime coat which proves annoying to larger fish. CAEs can also bully their smaller tankmates . Generally, they do not make a good community fish at all.

SAEs and otos make better choices along with cories and kuhli loaches.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Though I would agree with the CAEs, I think they would be ok with the tiger barbs. I wouldn't recommend Otos though as they tend to not scavenge as much, are more community oriented, and don't get very large.

Also, crabs can be a bit of escape artists, so if there's not adequate cover to keep them in, it's likely to find them on the carpet wandering around.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

id go with cories or kuhlis too. i have both and they are entertaining. how about shrimp? there are plecos that stay small like the bulldog or clown. they r pretty cheap too, or ancistrus. otos arent a good idea, i had 3 of those and now only have 1! they will only eat algae, nothin else. good luck!


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

Your tank is technically not really a community tank but is more of a semi-aggressive. Feel free to get something colorful and nice to look at. Go with a clown loach, rainbow shark, redtail shark, pictus catful, etc. A pair of cories does an amazing job at keeping gravel clean of uneaten food. I do like the point mentioned earlier that these fish are not "scavengers" and must be fed. My favorite fish in my tank is my dinosaur bichir and he is always rummaging for leftover frozen foods and he even eats flakes, which is rare. Crabs work well too but they are escape artists and will try to get other fish. They arent the best at catching them but I have had a 2 inch fidler crab take down a 3.5 inch gourami once. The bottom feeders in my tank include clown loach, redtail shark, 2 spotted corries and a pleco. I had 3 otto cats but my dinosaur bichir ate them  whoops. Everyone gets a long great tho.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

There is no reason that you can't have corys with gravel. There is a lot of information out there that says gravel damages they barbels but it doesn't. I have 5 of them in a gravel tank and their barbels are huge! They are very healthy and when I isolate them they breed readily in a gravel tank. 
Kuhli Loaches are another option as they will also stir up the gravel a bit and will scavenge some. In a 30 gallon with the fish you have I would say 3 of them should work well and doesn't overcrowd the tank. 
You could also consider some kind of shrimp as a scavenger as they are considered by some as some of the best scavengers in the hobby. I would be concerned that the tiger barbs may make snacks of them but trying the cheap ghost/glass shrimp first to see would give you an idea if the shrimp would be left alone or become an instant buffet.


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

thanks for the help everyone! i went with two yoyo loaches. they seem quite happy and my tiger barbs leave them alone! i may add a third one later. 

(and yes, i will feed them their own food!)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

mHeinitz57 said:


> Go with a clown loach


Clown loaches will not suit a 30 gallons long-term. Despite being slow growers, a bigger tank should be set in store for them to prevent stunting of growth.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

I guess that would be a difference of opinion then. Clown loaches take so long to grow and a 30 gallon tank won't really stunt the growth. Even if you have the tank up long enough for it to get full size, you could sell that thing for a pretty penny or upgrade to a new tank. But yes, a full size one is not suited for a 30 gallon.


----------

